# HID-ed X-trail



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Finally..and i mean FINALLY got HID installed after 4 months...
I finally went with a Techone 5000k PnP kit. Mainly because it offers 5000k colour and both cutoff&glare shields. 
Its working very well for me right now, especially in this kinda winter stormy weather. 

Some of you may ask what about the glare problem, well that was my number 1 concern before i got the kit cux i dont want trouble from popo. And guess what, i had a chance to line up with a Rx300 tongiht, and to be honest, my light looked dimmer and the Rx300 one is way more "difficult" to look at. Glare on mine, yes definitely, but at least i know its not bothering to a point where it will be a cop magnet. 

So my verdict is, i paid 250 for this kit, and it turned night into day for me. Cant complain.
And if you're gonna get HID's for H4, get one with shields.

*Pic of glare and cut off shield*









*Another pic of glare and cut off shield*









*Installation in process at lockdown...Great professional staff*

















*Great cut off...but face it, its no projector*









*Beam pattern. Glare? Yes, but minimal*









*poor quality cux its taken with my cell phone. But the picture reflects 95% of the real colour. just the way i like it, pure white. no blue, no yellow.*


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

good thread iceman.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

How much was the installation?


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

$100 with relay harness, i know there could be cheaper but hey, i need someone who can do the job "right"


----------

